# Northern Illinois EMT-B positions?



## emtb-jmd (Aug 30, 2010)

I finally got my EMT-B Illinois license this summer and have had one heck of a time attempting to find a job.

Every one I have applied for I get rejected because they want someone with 2-3 years of experience. I can't get that experience until someone gives me a job.... SOO that being said does anyone know of any positions in northern Illinois??? or even who to contact to be an EMT for charity events or marathons? 

Thanks!


----------



## tony1 (Sep 15, 2010)

*Northern IL Jobs*

What area exactly are you looking to work in?[/RIGHT]


----------



## tony1 (Sep 15, 2010)

*Jobs*

There are many companies around the Chicago area. There is also a company way south in Dolton called Bud's that runs 911 and is contracted with 13 towns to provide them with service. I live way up by Six Flags and there is really only 3 up here. Superior, Murphy, and A-Tec. MedEx is in Skokie and then further south in the South Loop you have LifeLine and First Response. The list is long but the larger companies like MedEx and Superior are a good start for applying. Out in the west suburbs you will find Rescue Eight and Advantage, then far south of Chicago is ATI and Vandenberg. Vandenberg has been making a move up north lately in Skokie and Chicago. Advance is just south of MedEx on the north side of Chicago and Precise is in Chicago Heights. There is a company called ER ambulance but I forget where they are in the city. I know Trace is still around as I see those rigs down by Little Company of Mary Hospital. I have worked for a few of these companies over the years and will tell you that some have major flaws such as poor quality rigs and equipment, not to mention employees that leave alot to be desired. Some are large, and then some are small and rarely ever have an opening. I am sure I am forgetting to name a few companies as there are many to choose from. The system that they are in will dictate how much (and how little) you can do as a basic. North Lake County and St. Francis really do not allow you to do anything as a basic. I work where I do now because I like the system and how much I can do as a basic. Chicago North EMS and Arlington Heights let you do more. I travel 50 miles one way but I am very happy. I managed to get into a new,really careful, and picky company right after they started up due to my experience and reputation. In this business you will find that everyone knows everyone, or at least has heard of someone if they do not know them personally and you can pretty much make one call and find out whatever. I have alot of knowledge regarding privates so feel free to ask anything and good luck.


----------



## tony1 (Sep 15, 2010)

Definitely ask what system they are in and then if the system has an actual written BLS protocol. You will be surprised how many do not.


----------



## EmtTravis (Sep 15, 2010)

I am planning on moving up to the chicago area if I can find a job.  I figured it would be a little easier finding a job there since its alot larger area than I am in now.  One of my friends says he can get me on at north western if they have a EMS dept but i'm not sure if they do.


----------



## tony1 (Sep 15, 2010)

Northwestern as in the hospital? They do not run their own rigs. They are an excellent hospital though and probably the best in the city. No Chicago hospitals run rigs but there are hospitals in Illinois that do. Don't overlook MASE as a place to apply. They handle special events like Bears games.


----------



## EmtTravis (Sep 16, 2010)

Yes northwestern as in the hospital.  One of their wings is named after my friends grandfather because he gave them the money.  I am not sure where to apply and its kind of difficult since I live down by stlouis but when i decide what companies to apply for I will be taking am trak up there and staying at my friends apt in the sears tower.


----------



## tony1 (Sep 16, 2010)

*Chicago jobs*

I know for sure that for a tech spot on a floor you absolutely must have CNA or a PCT class. I also have never heard of them hiring basics in their ER.  Alot of city hospitals do hire basics but not all. Some like if you have Phlebotomy also. For a tech spot on one of their floors they do start about $16.25 as of about 2-3 years ago when they used to openly post jobs on the wall in the building with the dialysis unit. Phlebotomy spots were about $13.25 if I remember correctly.


----------



## emtb-jmd (Sep 16, 2010)

*Tony*- you have given a lot of help and I appreciate it. I have already talked with some of the companies you have named but will try to get in contact with the rest of them.  
Also, you referred to MASE? I can't seem to find any information about them but I would LOVE to work at Bears games! Could you tell me a little bit more about that?


*Travis*- I had a friend who said the same thing about Northwestern Hospital. She is good friends with the ED Director. All I can say is Good Luck.


----------



## bstone (Sep 16, 2010)

It's weird for someone to call MedEx a large company cause I worked there when it was a small company.


----------



## tony1 (Sep 16, 2010)

MedEx is over 50 rigs I was just told. They are also working out of their new south side station at Taylor and Des Plaines. When I left in March of 08 they were at about 30.


----------



## tony1 (Sep 16, 2010)

My company has alot of people that work for MASE. They pass off the patients to us and my company does the transports. Send me a private message and let me know which companies you have contacted/applied to and let me know how it's going. I will ask around about MASE also.


----------



## Nakia (Oct 6, 2010)

*Privates*

Sorry I'm late for the party on this one- Superior is by far the largest private ambulance company in the state of IL. They're main office is Elmhurst, but they have crews that cover everywhere from North to Elk Grove, west to Aurora, and down to the southside of Chicago. Some other companies to the west subs and far west subs that are smaller are Atec and Ridge. They're out of Geneva/Elgin/Montgomery. Advantage is out near Schaumburg, MedEx in Skokie, Buds Ambulance does 911 for quite a bit of the Southside still I think if you're looking for fast paced trauma. Advance, ATI, First Care, Precise, Guardian, Pulse, Vandenburg- are all privates in the Chicagoland- just depends on how far you're willing to live from them.
There are also 3 major contracts in the area. These companies hire mostly medics, but some basics too- they contract with some of the surburbs, basically placing medics to work at fire departments on the ambulances. Those companies are PSI, PSSI, and Metro (metro is owned by superior.)
Alot of the suburban hospitals (CDH, Glenoaks, Elmhurst, Loyola, Gottlieb, Resurection as a few) will hire EMT basics as ER techs too. ER tech-I's are usually basics, ER tech II's are medics and get paid a bit more. Also, some fire departments hire basics as well- usually want you to have your FF2 though too. But some will hire, then sign an agreement to send you through FF2 class, if you sign a 2 or 3 yr. work agreement with them. May want to look into that too if you're interested in fire fighting too. Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Jeff Houston (Oct 12, 2010)

*Illinois Hospital Jobs*

If you're looking for Illinois Hospital Jobs you should check out Macneal Hospital's careers website, http://jobs.macneal.com 

They are looking for a driver, a medical assistant(certified), and an Env services aide.


----------

